# Just won some free gear from 1-Stop Domestic supply . Lets get ready to rock!!!



## vtnda1234 (Sep 21, 2021)

What up guys , 
So I just found out I was one of the winners from 1-Stop Domestic Supply , looks like I'll be trying out their Test -E and  Tren-A . Once I get the gear I'll post pics and some before and after shots of myself pretty cycle , during cycle and right at the end of the cycle.  I've had nothing but good times with Tazz so I'm really excited to give it a whirl on this new gear.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 21, 2021)

Second day here, huh...

If I was a creepy drug dealer trying to promote my products on a board that I just joined, I would have a member of that board that is at least somewhat known and respected try out and give a review instead of making up a garbage account to post fake reviews.

That's a big red flag and a no from me Simon.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 21, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Second day here, huh...
> 
> If I was a creepy drug dealer trying to promote my products on a board that I just joined, I would have a member of that board that is at least somewhat known and respected try out and give a review instead of making up a garbage account to post fake reviews.
> 
> That's a big red flag and a no from me Simon.


I mean, im hardly any better, only been here a little bit, but hes sending me shit too. 
Take it with a grain of salt, he's not JUST "randomly selecting" a couple alt accounts of his to "review" his stuff. 

I would have hard passed if it wasn't free and I didn't have a good drop address.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 21, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Second day here, huh...
> 
> If I was a creepy drug dealer trying to promote my products on a board that I just joined, I would have a member of that board that is at least somewhat known and respected try out and give a review instead of making up a garbage account to post fake reviews.
> 
> That's a big red flag and a no from me Simon.


Whoa bro that's really fucked up. I can tell you all about myself doggie . My name is vince I live in Klamathfalls Oregon and I'm an area manager for a very large chain of convience stores , and logistics company.  I'm 47 have a wife and two kids . I make about 62 thousand a year and spend most of my time with my family I'm not a troll or planted here by anyone . This will be my first run with 1-stops gear and I will give an honest eval based on my cycle . I joined this group because it really seemed full of brother hood compared to some of the others I checked out. I only belong to this Groupe i liked it and joined it . I have ran many cycles . I started when I was around 36 or so because my bro here I klamath does some home brewing him self but for now he's out of commission due to a bad accident at work and multiple surgeries so I needed a new source or two . Sorry you are so angry but brother I'm am just a regular guy trying to give an honest opinion once I have an opinion to give . Peace to you and your loved ones sir . I'm sorry I made you angry.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 21, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Second day here, huh...
> 
> If I was a creepy drug dealer trying to promote my products on a board that I just joined, I would have a member of that board that is at least somewhat known and respected try out and give a review instead of making up a garbage account to post fake reviews.
> 
> That's a big red flag and a no from me Simon.


No one responded to that vendors thread except these new guys.

It's really easy to throw around accusations.. wouldn't you say. For the record I don't care about these vendors, but you always seem quick to be on the attack on many topics. You don't have to use them, nor acknowledge any new guys that "won" anything from that vendor.

That's just my .02, continue on as you may


----------



## Send0 (Sep 21, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> Whoa bro that's really fucked up. I can tell you all about myself doggie . My name is vince I live in Klamathfalls Oregon and I'm an area manager for a very large chain of convience stores , and logistics company.  I'm 47 have a wife and two kids . I make about 62 thousand a year and spend most of my time with my family I'm not a troll or planted here by anyone . This will be my first run with 1-stops gear and I will give an honest eval based on my cycle . I joined this group because it really seemed full of brother hood compared to some of the others I checked out. I only belong to this Groupe i liked it and joined it . I have ran many cycles . I started when I was around 36 or so because my bro here I klamath does some home brewing him self but for now he's out of commission due to a bad accident at work and multiple surgeries so I needed a new source or two . Sorry you are so angry but brother I'm am just a regular guy trying to give an honest opinion once I have an opinion to give . Peace to you and your loved ones sir . I'm sorry I made you angry


You don't need to explain yourself to anyone. You've done nothing wrong. 

Continue on as you were bro.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> No one responded to that vendors thread except these new guys.
> 
> It's really easy to throw around accusations.. wouldn't you say. For the record I don't care about these vendors, but you always seem quick to be on the attack on many topics. You don't have to use them, nor acknowledge any new guys that "won" anything from that vendor.
> 
> That's just my .02, continue on as you may


Yes you are right I guess it doesn't count as a win since they were giving away a set amount and only 4 responded . So I guess we are all winners or not depends on how you see things . I appreciate you not jumping me . I promise I am in no way affiliated with 1-stop except as a customer once I get the gear . I know these groups are full of fakes and such but I wanted to show gratitude for 1-stop honoring their contest even though hardly anyone responded . A lot of places might have canceled it due to lack of interest but so far it looks like they are on the up and up . I've talked with Tazz a few times because I am interested in their products and I already planned on picking up a smallish ordered to test out their stuff . Instead I will now get free gear not what I was going to order but still free and so I'm going to test it out and if it's good I'll  say so and if not I'll say so too. Tazz is giving me gear , someone who is a new customer who was going to place an order , instead I'm gunna try out the free stuff first . He must be confident in his gear to send it out to someone new , if it was bad I would not order , if the gear doesn't show up , I will not order from them . I feel like they are straight forward and on the up and up . He responds to my questions and requests super fast and is always very cool. Like I said I will post a review and before and after pics along with some in cycle pics of me along the way and give a complete honest evaluation even of some guys don't think I have a right since I'm new or haven't built a rep here . I'm not building a rep lol. I am here to get advice and encouragement and help along my way here . Thank you for being neutral sir . I would do the same.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You don't need to explain yourself to anyone. You've done nothing wrong.
> 
> Continue on as you were bro.


Thank you brother people like you is exactly why I joined here . You rock my friend


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Second day here, huh...
> 
> If I was a creepy drug dealer trying to promote my products on a board that I just joined, I would have a member of that board that is at least somewhat known and respected try out and give a review instead of making up a garbage account to post fake reviews.
> 
> That's a big red flag and a no from me Simon.



We don’t discriminate against members based on their join date or view count. If you consider us as “creepy drug dealers”, i’m sorry but we are anything but that. We are openly transparent and been doing this longer than 99% of other domestic sources. I’ve been a moderator and board member on many other forums for years now, and I never bash people or judge based off their join date, that is how you create a toxic board. 

I’m sorry you feel that way, but there’s no need to bring a user that is happy about getting some free gear down. 

And to say this is somehow a “fake account” I made, get a grip… 

You are the reason new sources have problems expanding, automatically jump to conclusions. 

I wish you the best and i hope you have a better outlook on things one day.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> Yes you are right I guess it doesn't count as a win since they were giving away a set amount and only 4 responded . So I guess we are all winners or not depends on how you see things . I appreciate you not jumping me . I promise I am in no way affiliated with 1-stop except as a customer once I get the gear . I know these groups are full of fakes and such but I wanted to show gratitude for 1-stop honoring their contest even though hardly anyone responded . A lot of places might have canceled it due to lack of interest but so far it looks like they are on the up and up . I've talked with Tazz a few times because I am interested in their products and I already planned on picking up a smallish ordered to test out their stuff . Instead I will now get free gear not what I was going to order but still free and so I'm going to test it out and if it's good I'll say so and if not I'll say so too. Tazz is giving me gear , someone who is a new customer who was going to place an order , instead I'm gunna try out the free stuff first . He must be confident in his gear to send it out to someone new , if it was bad I would not order , if the gear doesn't show up , I will not order from them . I feel like they are straight forward and on the up and up . He responds to my questions and requests super fast and is always very cool. Like I said I will post a review and before and after pics along with some in cycle pics of me along the way and give a complete honest evaluation even of some guys don't think I have a right since I'm new or haven't built a rep here . I'm not building a rep lol. I am here to get advice and encouragement and help along my way here . Thank you for being neutral sir . I would do the same.



I appreciate you brother! And don’t let him bring you down, free gear is always A WIN, we were only planning on giving 3 away but didn’t want to disappoint so we chose all 4 of you. 

We been doing this for over 10 years and are successful on many other boards, seems to be a bit harder on this board as we don’t have the opportunity to sponsor, which is respectable on the boards part. 

An honest review is definitely what we want, if you have an issue, definitely let us know and we will be right on it.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> No one responded to that vendors thread except these new guys.
> 
> It's really easy to throw around accusations.. wouldn't you say. For the record I don't care about these vendors, but you always seem quick to be on the attack on many topics. You don't have to use them, nor acknowledge any new guys that "won" anything from that vendor.
> 
> That's just my .02, continue on as you may



I appreciate you chiming in here and there providing some logical statements to some illogical statements by others.

Thank you!


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 21, 2021)

Tazz said:


> I appreciate you brother! And don’t let him bring you down, free gear is always A WIN, we were only planning on giving 3 away but didn’t want to disappoint so we chose all 4 of you.
> 
> We been doing this for over 10 years and are successful on many other boards, seems to be a bit harder on this board as we don’t have the opportunity to sponsor, which is respectable on the boards part.
> 
> An honest review is definitely what we want, if you have an issue, definitely let us know and we will be right on it.


You have been nothing but helpful and very professional.  I feel really good about your company and look forward to becoming a long time customer . Thank you for the kind post brother . I'm not letting anyone bring me down for sure . There's a lot of good people on this board , I can handle a few grouchy guys lol.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 21, 2021)

Tazz said:


> We don’t discriminate against members based on their join date or view count. If you consider us as “creepy drug dealers”, i’m sorry but we are anything but that. We are openly transparent and been doing this longer than 99% of other domestic sources. I’ve been a moderator and board member on many other forums for years now, and I never bash people or judge based off their join date, that is how you create a toxic board.
> 
> I’m sorry you feel that way, but there’s no need to bring a user that is happy about getting some free gear down.
> 
> ...


Very good post . Way to keep it pro man . I'm the same way I don't talk crap . I either lift people up or say nothing at all.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 21, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I mean, im hardly any better, only been here a little bit, but hes sending me shit too.
> Take it with a grain of salt, he's not JUST "randomly selecting" a couple alt accounts of his to "review" his stuff.
> 
> I would have hard passed if it wasn't free and I didn't have a good drop address.


No way would I give any personal information to some guy giving away illegal drugs.

Maybe I'm just over cautious.

My point was that a 2 day old account is posting a review of a drug dealers product in an attempt to somehow give merit to said drug dealer.

By all means, if someone wants to give personal information to a random drug dealer, go for it but I can't imagine that anyone would take the word of an account that was made yesterday on how good...or bad for that matter someone's drugs are seriously.

But then again, if it's on the internet, it must be true🤷


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> No one responded to that vendors thread except these new guys.
> 
> It's really easy to throw around accusations.. wouldn't you say. For the record I don't care about these vendors, but you always seem quick to be on the attack on many topics. You don't have to use them, nor acknowledge any new guys that "won" anything from that vendor.
> 
> That's just my .02, continue on as you may


I'm going to disagree on me being on the attack of many topics unless you're speaking about drug dealers pushing their products here in which case I'll concede to that accusation.

I'll stop posting my opinions on here about this nonsense.

Maybe I'll just read other people posting their opinions and arguments about political things instead.

My apology sir, won't happen again


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> No way would I give any personal information to some guy giving away illegal drugs.
> 
> Maybe I'm just over cautious.
> 
> ...



You’re entitled to your opinion. Have a nice day.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 21, 2021)

Tazz said:


> You’re entitled to your opinion. Have a nice day.


Apparently not. You have a nice day as well.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I'm going to disagree on me being on the attack of many topics unless you're speaking about drug dealers pushing their products here in which case I'll concede to that accusation.
> 
> I'll stop posting my opinions on here about this nonsense.
> 
> ...



You come to the section of the board, where as you call it “drug dealers” are “drug dealing” and create a fuss about “drug dealing” when you purchase from a “drug dealer” or have throughout your life on multiple occasions.

Labeling a AAS lab as a “drug dealer” is a bit harsh coming from someone who uses gear. Tell your “drug dealer” this “drug dealer” says hi.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 21, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> No way would I give any personal information to some guy giving away illegal drugs.
> 
> Maybe I'm just over cautious.
> 
> ...


I get what your saying , but I may be new for now but I'll be here as long as this board exists.  As far as personal info goes Tazz asked for nothing except and address and name . I been ordering gear for more than 11 years on and off and I've never been burned except one time from some dude in Vegas selling Para pharma gear that was very underdosed . I run all my gear through roid test before using anything ever. I always use domestic vendors or my bro who brews himself.  Just chill doggie after a year or two you will look back and say "damn this dudes just a guy who likes to train and get big just like me " I never judge anyone just like I'm not judging you . Sounds to.me like your natty and that's cool as fuck bro more power to you , I like to move things along faster because with two kids a wife and working 12 hours a day I just don't have time.  Plus I'm 47 so I'm already running low on natural test in my body . I just want to get along with all the guys here , offer some help if I can and gleen as much knowledge and advice from you guys as I can. My diet is my biggest problem and I'm getting that on track now , that and making enough time to hit the gym with out the wife divorcing me lol. Have a great night man I hope in the future you come to like me , I don't talk shit , I don't  discourage and I really always look for the good in all people . I'm sure you do too or atleast I hope you do. If there's some way I can set your mind at ease man let me know I'd love to prove to you I'm not an alt account of anyone lol. Rest easy friend and God bless you and those you love.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 21, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> Whoa bro that's really fucked up. I can tell you all about myself doggie . My name is vince I live in Klamathfalls Oregon and I'm an area manager for a very large chain of convience stores , and logistics company.  I'm 47 have a wife and two kids . I make about 62 thousand a year and spend most of my time with my family I'm not a troll or planted here by anyone . This will be my first run with 1-stops gear and I will give an honest eval based on my cycle . I joined this group because it really seemed full of brother hood compared to some of the others I checked out. I only belong to this Groupe i liked it and joined it . I have ran many cycles . I started when I was around 36 or so because my bro here I klamath does some home brewing him self but for now he's out of commission due to a bad accident at work and multiple surgeries so I needed a new source or two . Sorry you are so angry but brother I'm am just a regular guy trying to give an honest opinion once I have an opinion to give . Peace to you and your loved ones sir . I'm sorry I made you angry.


Bro you didn’t have to drop your life story for us 😂

I’m kidding. Enjoy the run. Post your results. We need more sources but I agree with @FearThaGear . I’m a little skeptical but prove us wrong.


----------



## flenser (Sep 21, 2021)

I agree with @FearThaGear . It didn't look like an attack to me. It is exactly what I was thinking when I read the OP. I'm sure we're not the only two. He could have thrown some happy emotes in there to soften the blow, but being direct isn't always the wrong approach.


----------



## flenser (Sep 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Make accusations and commentary about vendors all day long, I don't care about that. But slide that to where you start dragging members into that defamation... That is not cool. Doing this is a sure fire way to make new users not want to be here... and we do not want to force new users through a revolving door just because we think we're better than them.
> 
> Jin welcomed me when I was new, while everyone else shit on me. I've never forgotten that, and I practice that same approach with all need members until they show me they are not worth a lick of salt.
> 
> Everyone is welcome to disagree with me. But I respectfully ask for everyone to just let this play out on its own. If vntda is a fraud, then it will become painfully obvious in a short amount not time.


I agree, but it just didn't look like an accusation to me. It was solid advice.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 21, 2021)

I agree, it would be very foolish to give a real name and your home address to a sketchy guy on the internet. 

PII protection aside, if it is a LE sting the separation of not being addressed to you or your house gives you deniability.

This is the only reason I would even consider participating. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 21, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Bro you didn’t have to drop your life story for us 😂
> 
> I’m kidding. Enjoy the run. Post your results. We need more sources but I agree with @FearThaGear . I’m a little skeptical but prove us wrong.


Absolutely brother . Thank you for the benefit of the doubt . I can understand where the other guy is coming from I do know there are lots of bad dudes trying to make money off of us and the lack of reliable sources .


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I agree, it would be very foolish to give a real name and your home address to a sketchy guy on the internet.
> 
> PII protection aside, if it is a LE sting the separation of not being addressed to you or your house gives you deniability.
> 
> ...



There’s nothing that can be proven beyond a reasonable doubt with “just” an address and no signifies. We ship with no signature. There’s nothing to worry about here… We been doing this over 10 years and never been ridiculed like this before by anyone until being on this board, we are normally shown love when we first join a board with an abundance of orders, and that didn’t happen, so we ran a promo to show we aren’t just another source.

I repped Steroidify/PharmaComStore as a head rep for over 5 years, i bet they can chime in and put a good word in for me if trust is the issue.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> Absolutely brother . Thank you for the benefit of the doubt . I can understand where the other guy is coming from I do know there are lots of bad dudes trying to make money off of us and the lack of reliable sources .



Just ignore them my man until the gear comes in, one of the winners will be doing bloods and labs on the gear, the gear will speak for itself like it always does. 








We had 1 guy question our primo earlier this year, and we slapped this 93% purity result once brewed. Which is an amazing result for primo.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

flenser said:


> I agree, but it just didn't look like an accusation to me. It was solid advice.



“Instead of making up garbage accounts for fake reviews”

Definitely an accusation


----------



## flenser (Sep 21, 2021)

Tazz said:


> “Instead of making up garbage accounts for fake reviews”
> 
> Definitely an accusation


He just said what we were all thinking. Anyone who's been around for a while has been ripped off once or twice. No one with experience is going to take the word of someone who just joined. I wouldn't even take the word of a veteran under those circumstances. That's exactly how I got ripped off on my first purchase. 

Don't take it personally. Most of us are very suspicious of free gear, no mater who's passing it out. It tells us absolutely nothing about your next shipment.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

flenser said:


> He just said what we were all thinking. Anyone who's been around for a while has been ripped off once or twice. No one with experience is going to take the word of someone who just joined. I wouldn't even take the word of a veteran under those circumstances. That's exactly how I got ripped off on my first purchase.
> 
> Don't take it personally. Most of us are very suspicious of free gear, no mater who's passing it out. It tells us absolutely nothing about your next shipment.



So instead of handing out free gear, should we rely on the 1-2 orders a day from lurkers from this forums that don’t have accounts to post reviews?

We do well over 15 orders a day from our other boards and long term clients, very little volume comes from this forum. 

What’s your idea of “building trust”. Because this was ours. We gave away over $1250 of free gear and are getting harassed for it? I don’t see the logic. 

This is coming from someone who’s a chairman on elite fitness and Evo, VIP gold on Anabolex, VIP moderator on iSarms, i been around forums for well over 6 years, and never seen toxicity like this toward a new source. All domestic sources should be respected for what they do, until respect is lost through an action. We have done nothing wrong and see no reason to defend ourselves, you have a good day and hopeful you can see this through our eyes, because it’s not a great situation after giving away $1250 of free product.

If need be, I could have every single one of my clients make an account here and flood it with reviews, because they would and are loyal clients. But that wouldn’t deem fit as they are “new members”. Right? 

Every long term member of this board had an equal opportunity to participate in our giveaway and win for themselves, it is not on us only 4 replied and they are somewhat new.


----------



## Steeeve (Sep 21, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> Whoa bro that's really fucked up. I can tell you all about myself doggie . My name is vince I live in Klamathfalls Oregon and I'm an area manager for a very large chain of convience stores , and logistics company.  I'm 47 have a wife and two kids . I make about 62 thousand a year and spend most of my time with my family I'm not a troll or planted here by anyone . This will be my first run with 1-stops gear and I will give an honest eval based on my cycle . I joined this group because it really seemed full of brother hood compared to some of the others I checked out. I only belong to this Groupe i liked it and joined it . I have ran many cycles . I started when I was around 36 or so because my bro here I klamath does some home brewing him self but for now he's out of commission due to a bad accident at work and multiple surgeries so I needed a new source or two . Sorry you are so angry but brother I'm am just a regular guy trying to give an honest opinion once I have an opinion to give . Peace to you and your loved ones sir . I'm sorry I made you angry.


*whistles* Ok Vince from Klamanthfalls (spend some time recently in the Newberg area. Loved it and plan to retire to the area). Thanks for the response and Im interested in your thoughts on Tazz and his products here in a few months.


----------



## Steeeve (Sep 21, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Every long term member of this board had an equal opportunity to participate in our giveaway and win for themselves, it is not on us only 4 replied and they are somewhat new.


stick around and stay patient, in my opinion. The vets here are used to playing whack a mole with guys like Nap and their 5385395 fake accounts and review affiliates.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 21, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> *whistles* Ok Vince from Klamanthfalls (spend some time recently in the Newberg area. Loved it and plan to retire to the area). Thanks for the response and Im interested in your thoughts on Tazz and his products here in a few months.


Thanks bro , oregon is definitely beautiful.  Newburg is not a place I've ever been though but Bend , and any one of the coastal cities and towns are phenomenal.  I'm in k falls because of my work but the bosses know if I can ever get transferred to Brookings I'm all in .


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 21, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> stick around and stay patient, in my opinion. The vets here are used to playing whack a mole with guys like Nap and their 5385395 fake accounts and review affiliates.


Right on bro thank you. I'll be here and positive for a very long time.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 21, 2021)

Tazz said:


> This is coming from someone who’s a* chairman on elite fitness and Evo, VIP gold on Anabolex, VIP moderator on iSarms, i been around forums for well over 6 years,*


This resume is, uh...

Troubling.


----------



## flenser (Sep 21, 2021)

Tazz said:


> All domestic sources should be respected for what they do, until respect is lost through an action.


You and I disagree very much on this topic, especially the line I quoted above. I am for protecting this community from harm. As a source, you are NOT part of this community. You are only here to profit from it, and your profits are not my concern.

It's really not our concern how you build trust. If you want to pass out free gear, there's nothing stopping you. I don't hold it against you for doing it, but that doesn't mean I or anyone else believes that free gear legitimizes the rest of your stock.


----------



## mugzy (Sep 21, 2021)

> This is coming from someone who’s a chairman on elite fitness and Evo, VIP gold on Anabolex, VIP moderator on iSarm


Nothing against you Tazz however those forums are well known among the bodybuilding community as the biggest liars of facts and only shills pushing garbage SARMS and Needtogetaas junk supplements and homegrown sources. If you have been around I know you know what I mean.

I stay out of these threads however was compelled to respond to this comment. Now this is coming from an administrator that has 25 years of forum experience and has built successfully 20+ forums. you would be very surprised at the well known forums I have built.

Stay away from Gemelli and the garbage supplement pushers that prey on newbies.


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Sep 21, 2021)

For what's worth, Tazz repped for us for a long time and always a stand up guy.


----------



## mugzy (Sep 21, 2021)

I was recommended by Rick Collins (The Steroid Lawyer) that website staff should never recommend a source or supplier as this would result in promoting illegal drug sales. I see moderators openly push specific sources from those forums you mentioned. They are also hosted on US domestic servers. The owners have not done their homework and put themselves and all of the sources in a very bad position.

Clearly this moderator has vested interest in the source.




You can bust balls about promuscle or OLM  however the owners know the rules and would never allow his staff to recommend or promote a source. Its only those clowns on the forums you mention that put the rest of the community in jeopardy. Be careful ....

My apologies I want to stay out of this thread however I want to be sure its clear what your are dealing with and to protect the forum communities.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I was recommended by Rick Collins that website staff should never recommend a source or supplier as this would result in promoting illegal drug sales. I see moderators openly push specific sources from those forums you mentioned. They are also hosted on US domestic servers. The owners have not done their homework and put themselves and all of the sources in a very bad position.
> 
> Clearly this moderator has vested interest in the source.
> 
> ...



Yes, correct, that is one of my reps.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 21, 2021)

TODAY said:


> This resume is, uh...
> 
> Troubling.


Read my mind. That is the type of information you leave OFF a resume and hope no one finds out.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Read my mind. That is the type of information you leave OFF a resume and hope no one finds out.



Transparency, right?


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> *whistles* Ok Vince from Klamanthfalls (spend some time recently in the Newberg area. Loved it and plan to retire to the area). Thanks for the response and Im interested in your thoughts on Tazz and his products here in a few months.



Thanks for the support Steve!


----------



## TODAY (Sep 21, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Transparency, right?


I appreciate transparency, but you presented those disclosures as if they were supposed to be impressive/prove your legitimacy. Al''s I'm saying is that the credentials you presented really don't do much for your credibility...


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

TODAY said:


> I appreciate transparency, but you presented those disclosures as if they were supposed to be impressive/prove your legitimacy. Al''s I'm saying is that the credentials you presented really don't do much for your credibility...



So let’s build it!


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 21, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Transparency, right?


Touche.  You are starting to grow on me.  No homo.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Touche. You are starting to grow on me. No homo.



“Homo” or not, i still like it! .
Well, on the forums as support at least, haha.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 21, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> Whoa bro that's really fucked up. I can tell you all about myself doggie . My name is vince I live in Klamathfalls Oregon and I'm an area manager for a very large chain of convience stores , and logistics company.  I'm 47 have a wife and two kids . I make about 62 thousand a year and spend most of my time with my family I'm not a troll or planted here by anyone . This will be my first run with 1-stops gear and I will give an honest eval based on my cycle . I joined this group because it really seemed full of brother hood compared to some of the others I checked out. I only belong to this Groupe i liked it and joined it . I have ran many cycles . I started when I was around 36 or so because my bro here I klamath does some home brewing him self but for now he's out of commission due to a bad accident at work and multiple surgeries so I needed a new source or two . Sorry you are so angry but brother I'm am just a regular guy trying to give an honest opinion once I have an opinion to give . Peace to you and your loved ones sir . I'm sorry I made you angry.


I said that I wouldn't post on this thread again but I'm unable to PM you so I'll make this quick.

My apologies if it seemed as though I was lashing out at you.

Maybe you're a great guy. I don't know.

My reply wasn't necessarily directed towards you but on what seemed pretty apparent given what I've seen in the past.

No hard feelings I hope.

Good luck to you and I hope to see you around.

My last reply on this thread 👍


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I said that I wouldn't post on this thread again but I'm unable to PM you so I'll make this quick.
> 
> My apologies if it seemed as though I was lashing out at you.
> 
> ...



That was very professional and a stand up move, I appreciate you going back to clear any doubts anybody would of had of accusations, but rather just you personal thoughts and opinions.

You have my respect.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 21, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I said that I wouldn't post on this thread again but I'm unable to PM you so I'll make this quick.
> 
> My apologies if it seemed as though I was lashing out at you.
> 
> ...


This is what makes this forum great right here! 

@FearThaGear thank you brother. Your ability to partition the skepticism for a vendor vs individual user is admirable. 😍

I too will be tuning out of this thread now.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> This is what makes this forum great right here!
> 
> @FearThaGear thank you brother. Your ability to partition the skepticism for a vendor vs individual user is admirable.
> 
> I too will be tuning out of this thread now.



You will be missed


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 21, 2021)

Tazz said:


> This is coming from someone who’s a chairman on elite fitness and Evo, VIP gold on Anabolex, VIP moderator on iSarms, i been around forums for well over 6 years, *and never seen toxicity like this toward a new source.* All domestic sources should be respected for what they do, until respect is lost through an action. We have done nothing wrong and see no reason to defend ourselves, you have a good day and hopeful you can see this through our eyes, because it’s not a great situation after giving away $1250 of free product.


You must have never been over to meso lol.. and you know what.. sources should be vetted and grilled. Too much bunk shit flies around the web. I like you, but I don’t think sources deserve any respect or benefit of the doubt. There are people who are buying stuff from unrealiable people and literally injecting this stuff into their body. Who fucking knows what’s in all this stuff, how it’s made, the sterility of it all. This is why it all needs to be carefully thought out. We don’t want you to come here, we kiss ass, tons of ppl order, and then find out people are unhappy with the experience. A good source should let their own product do the talking.

Okay that was a long rant.. here’s my point..

If your stuff is good, it’ll speak for itself . You don’t need us to come in here and make you feel good.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> You must have never been over to meso lol.. and you know what.. sources should be vetted and grilled. Too much bunk shit flies around the web. I like you, but I don’t think sources deserve any respect or benefit of the doubt. There are people who are buying stuff from unrealiable people and literally injecting this stuff into their body. Who fucking knows what’s in all this stuff, how it’s made, the sterility of it all. This is why it all needs to be carefully thought out. We don’t want you to come here, we kiss ass, tons of ppl order, and then find out people are unhappy with the experience. A good source should let their own product do the talking.
> 
> Okay that was a long rant.. here’s my point..
> 
> If your stuff is good, it’ll speak for itself . You don’t need us to come in here and make you feel good.



Well said.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 21, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I said that I wouldn't post on this thread again but I'm unable to PM you so I'll make this quick.
> 
> My apologies if it seemed as though I was lashing out at you.
> 
> ...


Absolutely no hard feelings sir and I am more than happy to pay my dues here and prove myself . I totally understand where you are coming from and can see your point completely.  Looking back at it I definitely can appreciate the caution . We are all brothers my friend and I am very happy to meet you. Thank you for the welcoming words . I look forward to to all of your and others advice tips and help here . Honestly I just want to get big bro lol but not huge I'm really looking to more recomp than get huge but I'm impatient lol . Have a magnificent day my friend.


----------



## Rockroid (Sep 21, 2021)

In a sence everyone's guilty until proven innocent, unfortunately that's how the world works these days.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 22, 2021)

Rockroid said:


> In a sence everyone's guilty until proven innocent, unfortunately that's how the world works these days.


I feel you brother and indeed I have been guilty of just such assumptions in everyday life . I try pretty hard to not do that but sometimes shit just looks one way and we assume it is that way . You guys all rock and I think everyone here has a wealth of knowledge to impart . May grandpa used to say " age 2 to 102 , everyone ones got something to teach us. It's up to us to pay attention and recognize it when it comes along" , I've learned in life that is pure fact . I can wait to learn something from each one of the members here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 22, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> I feel you brother and indeed I have been guilty of just such assumptions in everyday life . I try pretty hard to not do that but sometimes shit just looks one way and we assume it is that way . You guys all rock and I think everyone here has a wealth of knowledge to impart . May grandpa used to say " age 2 to 102 , everyone ones got something to teach us. It's up to us to pay attention and recognize it when it comes along" , I've learned in life that is pure fact . I can wait to learn something from each one of the members here.


I’m sure you heard the term “gear whore”. Do you know why that term is thrown around though?

It’s because you are being used. 

Do you really think a source would send out “free samples” that are bunk? They’d have to be pretty stupid to do that and kill their chance of sales here right from the start. 

So @Tazz has been around the block, on some of the “best of the best” boards (LOL). He knows this game. He’s in here giving you support as your little pom-pom shaking cheerleader encouraging you to plow ahead thru this log. At the same time he’s going to run protection for you. Calling posts like this “toxic” or calling me an “angry” person. Idgaf though. 

I look forward to following this log. When it’s completed, I’ll be interested to see whether you stick around. My bet is that your current handle will disappear and I don’t blame you. If you give a negative review @Tazz is done here so he’ll be pissed. If you shower praise on Domestic Supply then the poor newbs that order based on your positive review will be pissed if their orders turn out to be underdosed or bunk. You’ll be gone. The reputation attached to this new handle is already tarnished with a big red splotch. 

But free gear is free gear. Can’t wait. 

And before you waste time getting defensive, I got nothing against you. I’m serving to help educate the good folks that are reading along. Our boy @Tazz on the other hand is going to have to decide whether his response will be ultra-defensive and discrediting or if he’s going to be fake professional and wish me a dismissive “good night”.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 22, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m sure you heard the term “gear whore”. Do you know why that term is thrown around though?
> 
> It’s because you are being used.
> 
> ...



Nice opinion.

Goodnight


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m sure you heard the term “gear whore”. Do you know why that term is thrown around though?
> 
> It’s because you are being used.
> 
> ...


BBBG N DA House Y'all!


----------



## Tazz (Sep 22, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> BBBG N DA House Y'all!



Laughable. He could of done better, needs some lessons from Meso.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Laughable. He could of done better, needs some lessons from Meso.


BBBG was Meso bro at least the good Meso.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 22, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> BBBG was Meso bro at least the good Meso.



10+ years, our reputation doesn’t rely on a handful of users opinions that never heard of us or tried or seen our stuff. We have dedicated clients that would argue to the death for us, and some already offered, but we don’t see a need to defend ourselves from keyboard warriors. 


Let the user run his gear and log it. I never asked him to create this thread, let someone be happy.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2021)

Tazz said:


> 10+ years, our reputation doesn’t rely on a handful of users opinions that never heard of us or tried or seen our stuff. We have dedicated clients that would argue to the death for us, and some already offered, but we don’t see a need to defend ourselves from keyboard warriors.
> 
> 
> Let the user run his gear and log it. I never asked him to create this thread, let someone be happy.


I wasn't dogging you bro or the OP.  I guess I'm just a big fanboi of BBBG.  He got a raw deal on Meso for calling out a known shit source and looking out for members so maybe you can understand he may be a bit salty.
Im just glad to see him around.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 22, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I wasn't dogging you bro or the OP. I guess I'm just a big fanboi of BBBG. He got a raw deal on Meso for calling out a known shit source and looking out for members so maybe you can understand he may be a bit salty.
> Im just glad to see him around.



For sure, I wasn’t directing that towards you. Haven’t seen much negativity from you, was just informing you of our viewpoint on things. 

Our gear will talk for us, we don’t need to address them.

I’m a rep for the lab, so the excuse “we will just mail them good ones”, is wrong, because the lab doesn’t know these are “free”, it gets paid for out of my pocket.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 22, 2021)

Tazz said:


> For sure, I wasn’t directing that towards you. Haven’t seen much negativity from you, was just informing you of our viewpoint on things.
> 
> Our gear will talk for us, we don’t need to address them.
> 
> I’m a rep for the lab, so the excuse “we will just mail them good ones”, is wrong, because the lab doesn’t know these are “free”, it gets paid for out of my pocket.


Ah…. Thanks for clearing that up. 

What source would send their rep underdosed or bunk gear? 

Same thing. 

But hey, while I got you, let me ask, do any of those other fine boards that you source on delete comments? Or are the comments, reviews, and whatnot uncensored?


----------



## Tazz (Sep 22, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ah…. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> What source would send their rep underdosed or bunk gear?
> 
> ...



“What source would send their rep underdosed or bunk gear”

Thanks for the acknowledgment all our gear is good to go. 


Depends on what’s posted and where. 

PS- Thank you for bumping. Please continue, would love continued views on this log


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 22, 2021)

Tazz said:


> “What source would send their rep underdosed or bunk gear”
> 
> Thanks for the acknowledgment all our gear is good to go.
> 
> ...


Ha. Slow down, you’ll use up all the cliche source/rep phrases. 

Which uncensored board are you on? I’d like to do some research before making a decision.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 22, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ha. Slow down, you’ll use up all the cliche source/rep phrases.
> 
> Which uncensored board are you on? I’d like to do some research before making a decision.



Absolutely! Add me on Wickr: Tazzog .

Let’s keep this thread about the log .

But i’ll answer a little bit for you here.

Anabolex is an uncensored “freedom of speech” forums, where nothing is allowed to be deleted. We are a sponsor there and pay monthly and not a single negative review . We can discuss this further, professionally, on Wickr. 

And I have no hard feelings towards you, I’m under the impression your doing this for the members of the board and not just to give me a hard time, which is respectable.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 22, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Absolutely! Add me on Wickr: Tazzog .
> 
> Let’s keep this thread about the log .
> 
> ...


When @vtnda1234 gets his freebies and starts logging, I’ll respect his log. I haven’t said anything about the logging guy, you, or Domestic Supply. It’s a little early to be tossing that victim card out don’t you think.

I’m not engaging in wickr. This is what forums are  for - open communication.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 22, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m sure you heard the term “gear whore”. Do you know why that term is thrown around though?
> 
> It’s because you are being used.
> 
> ...


Brother I have no need to be defensive lol. I'm always good . I have worked retail 99 percent of my life and this is your right to make a statement,  I would never want to stop freedom of speech , I'm not here to build a rep , I'm here to learn and just talk to some people who share my interests . If I give a good or bad review of Tazz's gear it will be cause it's good or bad , and I plan on placing a paid order too so when I do I'll review that , not because I'm some AAS expert because I'm not but because I believe we all should help eachother out and do our best to always give correct information.  If you were to ask me how to bench 600 lbs I would not offer advice except to find someone who does bench 600 lbs and asked them why? Because I've never been close so I have nothing to offer , if you asked me how to preform a one handed gi choke I would ask judo or jujitsu because I happen to have a lot of knowledge there . All I can do is tell you guys what I got who I got it from and how it worked for me and that's what I will do . There's not a vendor out there that doesn't have atleast some bad reviews my friend its the nature of the beast . Any way I really hope you have an amazing night sir. Nothing but love and respect from me to you and those you care for.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> Brother I have no need to be defensive lol. I'm always good . I have worked retail 99 percent of my life and this is your right to make a statement,  I would never want to stop freedom of speech , I'm not here to build a rep , I'm here to learn and just talk to some people who share my interests . If I give a good or bad review of Tazz's gear it will be cause it's good or bad , and I plan on placing a paid order too so when I do I'll review that , not because I'm some AAS expert because I'm not but because I believe we all should help eachother out and do our best to always give correct information.  If you were to ask me how to bench 600 lbs I would not offer advice except to find someone who does bench 600 lbs and asked them why? Because I've never been close so I have nothing to offer , if you asked me how to preform a one handed gi choke I would ask judo or jujitsu because I happen to have a lot of knowledge there . All I can do is tell you guys what I got who I got it from and how it worked for me and that's what I will do . There's not a vendor out there that doesn't have atleast some bad reviews my friend its the nature of the beast . Any way I really hope you have an amazing night sir. Nothing but love and respect from me to you and those you care for.


Gotta be honest bro, when you brought up the one handed GI choke, I sharted down my leg in fear. I sure wouldn't want you performing that on me. 

Sorry man, I couldn't resist.  I'll be following your review.  I do what I always do with any new source, sit back and see how it unfolds.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2021)

@Tazz looks like MightyMouse called you out on Meso, you going to answer?  You going to tell them about your ties to Gemelli and Anabolex you know for transparency's sake?
BTW, I totally agree with MM as I noticed the same and even posted about it but the post disappeared.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 22, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> @Tazz looks like MightyMouse called you out on Meso, you going to answer? You going to tell them about your ties to Gemelli and Anabolex you know for transparency's sake?
> BTW, I totally agree with MM as I noticed the same and even posted about it but the post disappeared.



I replied boss man. If you have any further questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2021)

Tazz said:


> I replied boss man. If you have any further questions feel free to PM me.


Just so you know, Mighty Mouse knows his shit and many that have been around understand this. I think you should start getting on the good side of some of the vets.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 22, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Just so you know, Mighty Mouse knows his shit and many that have been around understand this. I think you should start getting on the good side of some of the vets.



Yes and he used us before and likes our stuff. 

Thanks for your advice, but I been on boards a lot longer than these guys.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Yes and he used us before and likes our stuff.
> 
> Thanks for your advice, but I been on boards a lot longer than these guys.


LOL, so you admit to rebranding?


----------



## Tazz (Sep 22, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> LOL, so you admit to rebranding?



Nothing is rebranded. 

Same label always.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Nothing is rebranded.
> 
> Same label always.


Mighty Mouse used Snakeman/SnakePit/SnakeShop product which is exactly what your pics look like and snake also only has 20 ml oils in Mig840 mainly (I used some as well but I don't handle Mig840 well). Do you see where the problem is here?


----------



## Tazz (Sep 22, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Mighty Mouse used Snakeman/SnakePit/SnakeShop product which is exactly what your pics look like and snake also only has 20 ml oils in Mig840 mainly (I used some as well but I don't handle Mig840 well). Do you see where the problem is here?



Thats US. Snake man is the brewer. That’s NOT the lab. 

He used OUR products and bought from US.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Thats US. Snake man is the brewer. That’s NOT the lab.
> 
> He used OUR products and bought from US.


Im confused.  Snake has his own line that he brews for and he brews for you too so you can sell under a different name?


----------



## Tazz (Sep 22, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Im confused. Snake has his own line that he brews for and he brews for you too so you can sell under a different name?



Snake isn’t the lab, Snake is a brewer. This is a shop of all his products, AKA 1-Stop Domestic Shop…


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Snake isn’t the lab, Snake is a brewer. This is a shop of all his products, AKA 1-Stop Domestic Shop…


Just bizarre man.  Looking forward to him bringing some clarity if he responds to MM on meso or here too, I dont know if he has an acct here.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 22, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Just bizarre man.  Looking forward to him bringing some clarity if he responds to MM on meso or here too, I dont know if he has an acct here.


If he does and you see it, share it here too. thats a make or break thing for our buddy tazz here


----------



## Tazz (Sep 22, 2021)

TomJ said:


> If he does and you see it, share it here too. thats a make or break thing for our buddy tazz here



I’ll share it for you.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 22, 2021)

TomJ said:


> If he does and you see it, share it here too. thats a make or break thing for our buddy tazz here



He will respond to MM shortly.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 22, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Bro you didn’t have to drop your life story for us 😂
> 
> I’m kidding. Enjoy the run. Post your results. We need more sources but I agree with @FearThaGear . I’m a little skeptical but prove us wrong.


We all here for the same reasons, let someone's business be someone's business.  I source out to many, but prefer people I know because it's a shady world.  I understand all point-of-view; it's just I choose to respond.  Emotions can lend themselves to revealing distrust of others.  I get it.  I always hit the reset button before I respond so that i can get my thoughts together and feelings under control.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 22, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> We all here for the same reasons, let someone's business be someone's business.  I source out to many, but prefer people I know because it's a shady world.  I understand all point-of-view; it's just I choose to respond.  Emotions can lend themselves to revealing distrust of others.  I get it.  I always hit the reset button before I respond so that i can get my thoughts together and feelings under control.


I told you this before, but I really need to do a better job of taking a page out of your book in this regard.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 22, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> We all here for the same reasons, let someone's business be someone's business.  I source out to many, but prefer people I know because it's a shady world.  I understand all point-of-view; it's just I choose to respond.  Emotions can lend themselves to revealing distrust of others.  I get it.  I always hit the reset button before I respond so that i can get my thoughts together and feelings under control.


zen master


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 22, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Snake isn’t the lab, Snake is a brewer. This is a shop of all his products, AKA 1-Stop Domestic Shop…


Wow. Thanks for the transparency. 

If Mighty-Mouse didn’t notice the labels are the same then nobody would know. 

It’s really weird because Snakeman has a really good reputation. I would think that would HELP sales. Now you put some shady weird vibe over everything. 

So 1-Stop Domestic Supply is reselling oils made by Snakeman? Is that a fair statement?


----------



## Tazz (Sep 22, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Wow. Thanks for the transparency.
> 
> If Mighty-Mouse didn’t notice the labels are the same then nobody would know.
> 
> ...



We distribute. We help him with sales. We are not “reselling”. That is a rep, what I am.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 23, 2021)

90% Accurate. I am a Rep for 1-Stop Domestic shop, who helps Snake with sales. Hopefully this clears a few things up, this is from a user on Meso that did some research and cleared the air for us.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 23, 2021)

Tazz said:


> 90% Accurate. I am a Rep for 1-Stop Domestic shop, who helps Snake with sales. Hopefully this clears a few things up, this is from a user on Meso that did some research and cleared the air for us.


Um, so 1-Stop Domestic Supply is reselling oils made by Snakeman? Is that a fair statement?

@Tazz you got me feeling repetitive.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 23, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Um, so 1-Stop Domestic Supply is reselling oils made by Snakeman? Is that a fair statement?
> 
> @Tazz you got me feeling repetitive.



You can word it that way.

But we are more the middleman, we don’t touch the gear.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 23, 2021)

This reminds me of the pinnacle days .. Anyone got any jumbo shrimp or a shoebox??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 23, 2021)

Zeek pm .. it’s packman and mao raws!!


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 23, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Gotta be honest bro, when you brought up the one handed GI choke, I sharted down my leg in fear. I sure wouldn't want you performing that on me.
> 
> Sorry man, I couldn't resist.  I'll be following your review.  I do what I always do with any new source, sit back and see how it unfolds.


Right on brother that's a fair stand to take.  I look forward to future conversations with all of you . Everyone here seems really cool .


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 23, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> Right on brother that's a fair stand to take.  I look forward to future conversations with all of you . Everyone here seems really cool .


Well I'm actually kind of an asshole at first until you get to know me then I can be a decent guy.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 27, 2021)

Any update on this as how did this gear work out for you?


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 27, 2021)

Joined September 19th. Last seen October 8th. He was just here for the free gear. Not part of the community at all.


----------



## FearThaGear (Dec 27, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Joined September 19th. Last seen October 8th. He was just here for the free gear. Not part of the community at all.


It was just an alternate account to the alleged supplier 👍


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 27, 2021)

Okay sorry for having bumped this sorry ass thread just to see if this guy would have said something since getting his "free gear".


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 27, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Okay sorry for having bumped this sorry ass thread just to see if this guy would have said something since getting his "free gear".


we typically keep those things private unless the person deserves it.  In this case, it's ok.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Okay sorry for having bumped this sorry ass thread just to see if this guy would have said something since getting his "free gear".


Your bump was fine. It's not like it was a true Necro bump.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 28, 2021)

The thing is, nobody has any doubts that 1stop supplies really good gear. So I would expect good reviews, I'd be surprised if someone had something bad to say after running their products.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> The thing is, nobody has any doubts that 1stop supplies really good gear. So I would expect good reviews, I'd be surprised if someone had something bad to say after running their products.


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 28, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I mean, im hardly any better, only been here a little bit, but hes sending me shit too.
> Take it with a grain of salt, he's not JUST "randomly selecting" a couple alt accounts of his to "review" his stuff.
> 
> I would have hard passed if it wasn't free and I didn't have a good drop address.


I’m interested in learning how to get a good drop address. Do you mean like a commercial property that u own or rent ? I have a buddy who lives in a commercial property downtown that he’s owned for a couple decades.  That seems like a good one to me.  
I only get domestic packages but I’ve always been curious .


----------



## TomJ (Dec 28, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> I’m interested in learning how to get a good drop address. Do you mean like a commercial property that u own or rent ? I have a buddy who lives in a commercial property downtown that he’s owned for a couple decades. That seems like a good one to me.
> I only get domestic packages but I’ve always been curious .


An industrial plaza with all addresses with being the same street number, but the plots being lettered "A", "B" ect. 

Each has a mail drop location. I use one that I know is abandoned. 

I also use a residential address that I know to be abandoned as well. 

To be honest though, I only use these for first time purchases, international shipments, or shadier stuff. If I order from a trusted domestic guy or someone I've been working with I just use my own address. 

I'm more likely to get someone to ask why I'm grabbing mail from an abandoned building than for a domestic package to get picked up. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## 69nites (Dec 28, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> The thing is, nobody has any doubts that 1stop supplies really good gear. So I would expect good reviews, I'd be surprised if someone had something bad to say after running their products.


I don't know what your definition of no one is. I personally have a plethora of doubts.

I would highly advise that anyone thinking of using any source in this shills forum instead be patient and find a proper source. It's wild that anyone even considers them.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 28, 2021)

TomJ said:


> An industrial plaza with all addresses with being the same street number, but the plots being lettered "A", "B" ect.
> 
> Each has a mail drop location. I use one that I know is abandoned.
> 
> ...


You're saying that you're the only person getting mail at that address you have pkg's shipped to? Its an actual abandoned building? I implore you to NOT do this again! I promise you that there isn't a more dangerous way to try and receive a pkg anonymously. You must have the laziest carrier or most out of touch with reality carrier if you've done this multiple times.

I mean no disrespect. I don't want to see one of our contributing members caught up. Its putting you and your source at risk. If your source is doing its due diligence he's going to check out where a first time customer is having a pkg shipped to. 

As customers we have to be willing to do our part. We can never completely eliminate risk 100%. Our part is giving the source a good address to ship a pkg to. That means giving the source a name to ship to that regularly gets mail at the address we give him.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 28, 2021)

I intentionally left some info out of my original post. 

I know the owners of both of these "abandoned" locations and both get regular mail. I operate professionally in the same industrial plaza, the owner of the "abandoned" plot simply rents the space for overflow parking and storage, but works out of a different state usually, I collect the mail from his drop for him. They regularly receive mail for almost a dozen different people within the company, so an odd name is not out of place.

The residential address receives mail regularly and is a similar situation where I collect it for them and put it inside. 


Neither are truly "abandoned" 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Dec 28, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I intentionally left some info out of my original post.
> 
> I know the owners of both of these "abandoned" locations and both get regular mail. I operate professionally in the same industrial plaza, the owner of the "abandoned" plot simply rents the space for overflow parking and storage, but works out of a different state usually, I collect the mail from his drop for him. They regularly receive mail for almost a dozen different people within the company, so an odd name is not out of place.
> 
> ...


@biggerben692000 

Orders are also a VERY rare thing for me. I only order for myself.


All things considered I have a tremendous amount of respect for your opinion. And if you still think this is unsafe I appreciate your guidance.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 28, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 16627


That's right Mrs bbbg can take the whole thing it's quite a talent


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> That's right Mrs bbbg can take the whole thing it's quite a talent


Um…. That was YOU sucking off yet another source. You’re proving to be rather good at that. 

You don’t speak for everyone here.

I would question the legitimacy of @Tazz’s gear because he has zero control over the product. He is ordering it on behalf of his customers. He is using the UGL’s own testing results. He should have it tested himself. Or he should offer credit for testing. He does not.

So quit deepthroating him and tonguing his nuts.


----------



## Yano (Dec 28, 2021)

15yd Penalty !! 
                           You can deep throat a source but NOoooo tonguing them Nutz!


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 28, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Um…. That was YOU sucking off yet another source. You’re proving to be rather good at that.
> 
> You don’t speak for everyone here.
> 
> ...


I'm happier with your girl splooging all over my crotch but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> I'm happier with your girl splooging all over my crotch but thanks for the suggestion.


Aye. Congrats. You’re finally getting some. Living with your 80 year old man friend and your kitty cat makes getting laid a challenge.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 29, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Um…. That was YOU sucking off yet another source. You’re proving to be rather good at that.
> 
> You don’t speak for everyone here.
> 
> ...


I guess I am abiding by those standards, as I have had mine tested and provided credit to who did the test.  Results came back better than USDA prescribed STED's.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 29, 2021)

I can feel the brotherly love in this recent chat


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 29, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Aye. Congrats. You’re finally getting some. Living with your 80 year old man friend and your kitty cat makes getting laid a challenge.


I JUST WANT TO BE LOVED
IS THAT LIKE CRAZY OR WHAT
JUST LOVE ME IS ALL I REALLY WANT
AND TO BE ABLE TO CRY IN YOUR BEARD


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 29, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> I JUST WANT TO BE LOVED
> IS THAT LIKE CRAZY OR WHAT
> JUST LOVE ME IS ALL I REALLY WANT
> AND TO BE ABLE TO CRY IN YOUR BEARD


Are you ok man?


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 29, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Are you ok man?


Are YOU?


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 29, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Are YOU?


Yeah kinda.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 29, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Aye. Congrats. You’re finally getting some. Living with your 80 year old man friend and your kitty cat makes getting laid a challenge.


I can see how some people can annoy you.  I don't think that @Methyl mike nor @MindlessWork mean anything wrong.  It's just that you don't like people being chummy with you unless you've established common communication with them.  [edit] (there's nothing wrong with that, I am, like that). For me, when that occurs and you aren't sure if someone is serious or joking, I treat like water down a duck's back.  Once you are conscious of it and you catch yourself, then right after that, you'll be more lax about it and just let it play out.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I can see how some people can annoy you.  I don't think that @Methyl mike nor @MindlessWork mean anything wrong.  It's just that you don't like people being chummy with you unless you've established common communication with them.  [edit] (there's nothing wrong with that, I am, like that). For me, when that occurs and you aren't sure if someone is serious or joking, I treat like water down a duck's back.  Once you are conscious of it and you catch yourself, then right after that, you'll be more lax about it and just let it play out.


I’ll give you credit, that’s a pretty fair overall assessment that I have no problem fessing up to. The fact that you can grab that just by reading my posts is rather impressive. 

But it’s honestly not applicable for @Methyl mike  and @MindlessWork. I’ve butted heads with @Methyl mike because he tends to give far too much respect to sources that do not deserve it. He’s been around long enough where he should know better. And @MindlessWork was tolerable for a little while. His lust for drama supersedes anything he could contribute. When there’s something going down, you can bet @MindlessWork will be there running around like a little schoolgirl. Downright giddy. He’s been around forever on some boards with thousands of posts, which noobs would think makes him a seasoned vet, but comb through those posts and find one useful contribution - there are none. He comments to comment.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 30, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’ll give you credit, that’s a pretty fair overall assessment that I have no problem fessing up to. The fact that you can grab that just by reading my posts is rather impressive.
> 
> But it’s honestly not applicable for @Methyl mike and @MindlessWork. I’ve butted heads with @Methyl mike because he tends to give far too much respect to sources that do not deserve it. He’s been around long enough where he should know better. And @MindlessWork was tolerable for a little while. His lust for drama supersedes anything he could contribute. When there’s something going down, you can bet @MindlessWork will be there running around like a little schoolgirl. Downright giddy. He’s been around forever on some boards with thousands of posts, which noobs would think makes him a seasoned vet, but comb through those posts and find one useful contribution - there are none. He comments to comment.



In all honesty; I have observed to certain degree some of the traits you’ve described for one of the aforementioned members. If you thought my assessment of you was accurate; with what you’ve confirmed to me just now, demonstrates precision on the assessment of the other; hence my ability to assess your reactional intent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 30, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Um…. That was YOU sucking off yet another source. You’re proving to be rather good at that.
> 
> You don’t speak for everyone here.
> 
> ...


Yes you are 100% correct, like always.


----------



## Yano (Dec 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I can see how some people can annoy you.  I don't think that @Methyl mike nor @MindlessWork mean anything wrong.  It's just that you don't like people being chummy with you unless you've established common communication with them.  [edit] (there's nothing wrong with that, I am, like that). For me, when that occurs and you aren't sure if someone is serious or joking, I treat like water down a duck's back.  Once you are conscious of it and you catch yourself, then right after that, you'll be more lax about it and just let it play out.


See for me life's less complicated I learned long ago it's best to just hate every one equally no matter who they are or where they come from until they give me a reason to like them. Respect you earn that shit takes time.  
     As for Mindless and Mike they are growing on me , I've had  passing conversations with both and they seem like good folks, Mindless has a gift for taking it and rolling with the punches and keeping a smile ,, Mike is a counter puncher , when some one goes at him he swings back a few times then calms down and usually a conversation starts to some degree from what Ive noticed.
      I can respect both methods when used in proper context. I don't know all the history and past issues , it's just my two cents on it all.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> In all honesty; I have observed to certain degree some of the traits you’ve described for one of the aforementioned members. If you thought my assessment of you was accurate; with what you’ve confirmed to me just now, demonstrates precision on the assessment of the other; hence my ability to assess your reactional intent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2021)

Yano said:


> See for me life's less complicated I learned long ago it's best to just hate every one equally no matter who they are or where they come from until they give me a reason to like them. Respect you earn that shit takes time.
> As for Mindless and Mike they are growing on me , I've had  passing conversations with both and they seem like good folks, Mindless has a gift for taking it and rolling with the punches and keeping a smile ,, Mike is a counter puncher , when some one goes at him he swings back a few times then calms down and usually a conversation starts to some degree from what Ive noticed.
> I can respect both methods when used in proper context. I don't know all the history and past issues , it's just my two cents on it all.


Totally agree with first sentence.  I hate everyone equally until they give me a reason not to.

Now those that tell me I'm on the right track and continue to confirm it, well, I give them the most shit. It's kind of fun, especially when they are stupid.

Perfect example is this piece of shit @twisted.  I can't give you the total background but let's just say he is another scumbag scammer rat, a follower and like I said to him many times on another board, he is always the dumbest motherfucker in any room he is in. 

I fucked with him a lot because he is so ignorant. It did finally get boring though and peeps on another board just told him to stop.


----------



## Yano (Dec 30, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Totally agree with first sentence.  I hate everyone equally until they give me a reason not to.
> 
> Now those that tell me I'm on the right track and continue to confirm it, well, I give them the most shit. It's kind of fun, especially when they are stupid.


Yep an when they confirm it ,,  they go all out haahaha. This sums it up best for me.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> In all honesty; I have observed to certain degree some of the traits you’ve described for one of the aforementioned members. If you thought my assessment of you was accurate; with what you’ve confirmed to me just now, demonstrates precision on the assessment of the other; hence my ability to assess your reactional intent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I need to buy some nootropics


Or some better weed


----------



## Yano (Dec 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> In all honesty; I have observed to certain degree some of the traits you’ve described for one of the aforementioned members. If you thought my assessment of you was accurate; with what you’ve confirmed to me just now, demonstrates precision on the assessment of the other; hence my ability to assess your reactional intent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 30, 2021)

Yano said:


> View attachment 16692


In all seriousness who wouldn't love to smoke a bowl with Elon or chitchat with him on Twitter lol.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 30, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> In all seriousness who wouldn't love to smoke a bowl with Elon or chitchat with him on Twitter lol.


I wouldn't, guy doesn't even know how to smoke. That's a waste of good weed.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 30, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I need to buy some nootropics
> 
> 
> Or some better weed


i have an odd way of empathizing with people.  I know my pitfalls and helps me understand others when i don't take myself so serious.  I tend to be really nice to people if I don't know nor trust them.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 1, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> This reminds me of the pinnacle days .. Anyone got any jumbo shrimp or a shoebox??


Or I wannagofaster


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 1, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> Or I wannagofaster


you like jumbo shrimp and primo?


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 1, 2022)

Shut up mike


Methyl mike said:


> That's right Mrs bbbg can take the whole thing it's quite a talent


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 1, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> you like jumbo shrimp and primo?


I honestly don’t get it


----------



## Tazz (Jan 3, 2022)

Everybody! Be nice! 

Except to @MindlessWork. He deserves it.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 3, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Any update on this as how did this gear work out for you?



You know exactly why you commented don’t you, silly “boy”


----------



## Tazz (Jan 3, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I tend to be really nice to people if I don't know nor trust them.



But you said i deserved it


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 14, 2022)

TomJ said:


> @biggerben692000
> 
> Orders are also a VERY rare thing for me. I only order for myself.
> 
> ...


Hey there. TomJ. I apologize for the ridiculously tardy reply to your post. I wouldn't ignore you or anyone purposefully. 

You obviously have a very unique situation....I take that back. You have a great setup that you didn't intentionally put together for the reasons we we were discussing but you were bright enough to recognize that you could exploit/use the situation to your advantage. 

Guys who are active in their Communities, such as yourself, and who are business owners or commercial or residential property owners who have carte blanche in the environment they roam in and out of day after day quite often aren't limited or confined to the places they own and or operate. 

You've put layers between yourself and LE. You would be much more likely to notice if something or someone was out of place or new to the places you come and go daily. As you said, its not out of the ordinary for you to collect mail and packages. 

Another thing that would play to your advantage  would be if you didn't have a criminal record with Scheduled narcotics or AAS. Any and all pkg's containing contraband coming in the way you described should not be opened and should be placed, if in an office setting, in a secured area away from individuals and not opened. At home we write "Return to Sender" and leave next to the front  door. If a controlled delivery was to happen its going to happen within 24hrs...most likely within a few hours if not as soon as the mail carrier has made his drop.

To be safe leave it for a day. A "close friend" had a very close call  with a domestic express pkg within the last 6 months. I was in constant contact with this friend who happens to also be a member here. He kept his cool and through a lot of back and forth consultations he is now in the clear. He was sweated by the fed and because he didn't try to talk his way out of trouble and refused to answer questions he was eventually left alone. 

It could've gone very badly. I won't disclose your ID in any way, friendly member, but will in private discuss with trusted members the situation and how it went. The pkg in  question wasn't followed and the contents weren't known until discovered in such a way that couldn't have the addressee arrested for receiving the pkg UNLESS he admitted to knowing what was being sent. Anyone can send another person or address anything. Its when the person being sent the contents is aware and expects the contents that he will find himself in hot water. 

If I can summarize the scenario to leave out identifying info I'll make it available to all members if others care. This particular situation has less to do with the situation I was replying to and more about being vigilant. Things like not being lazy and always turning on your VPN when tracking a pkg on USPS.com. The sender of the express pkg had his on over those first couple of nerve wracking days when tracking was acting out of sorts. When a pkg is doomed from the time its accepted it will move seamlessly through the process until its delivered. This pkg after being delivered did some funky things. The USPS was working backwards...or trying to.


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 14, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> Hey there. TomJ. I apologize for the ridiculously tardy reply to your post. I wouldn't ignore you or anyone purposefully.
> 
> You obviously have a very unique situation....I take that back. You have a great setup that you didn't intentionally put together for the reasons we we were discussing but you were bright enough to recognize that you could exploit/use the situation to your advantage.
> 
> ...



Always appreciate your info and feedback on things like this Ben. Many don’t realize how fortunate we are to have you around. Good looking out as always brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Nov 14, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> Hey there. TomJ. I apologize for the ridiculously tardy reply to your post. I wouldn't ignore you or anyone purposefully.


of course not man, you were looking out for the safety of everyone here as well as myself by giving out that guidance and information. 
this is almost a year ago now and i actually totally forgot about this conversation.


biggerben692000 said:


> Another thing that would play to your advantage would be if you didn't have a criminal record with Scheduled narcotics or AAS. Any and all pkg's containing contraband coming in the way you described should not be opened and should be placed, if in an office setting, in a secured area away from individuals and not opened. At home we write "Return to Sender" and leave next to the front door. If a controlled delivery was to happen its going to happen within 24hrs...most likely within a few hours if not as soon as the mail carrier has made his drop.



i do the same thing with holding packages, unopened for a couple days before opening, most likely by your reccomendation when i was still very new here. 

and fortunately, i have no criminal record of any kind


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2022)

TomJ said:


> of course not man, you were looking out for the safety of everyone here as well as myself by giving out that guidance and information.
> this is almost a year ago now and i actually totally forgot about this conversation.
> 
> 
> ...


Be aware from the perspective of federal officers bringing a package into your home or business constitutes legal acceptance. They don't care how it accomplishes this either, maybe with your hands, maybe a strong gust of wind they could care less. Bringing the pack Inside and writing return to sender isn't going to get you very far if they are hot to what's inside. Opening it is usually booby trapped but you should know your suppliers methods good enough that tampering should be obvious. 

Feds love controlled deliveries, and one in particular stands out to me. 

On my home board (now ancient history) Anabolic Fitness a friend of mine who was a source named Dragon got popped (early 2000s) and how the feds did him was the fucking worst, they did a controlled delivery while he was at work specifically targeting his wife who they figured would be easier prey. She opened the door and was greeted by a federal officer disguised as a postal delivery person and having been hip to things smartly refused to sign for the package. At this point the officer THREW THE PACKAGE OVER HER into the house and immediately they followed through with a raid. Took her to jail, which forced my Friend to leave work early and turn himself in. 

He got ten years for that case. The judge agreed the package making it's way into the residence was good enough. Ten years. 

Don't give these assholes the slightest chance to pick you off because they can and will bend or break laws to get you. Ignorance is their weapon of choice, educating ourselves is how we fight back.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 25, 2022)

My bad....


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 25, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> Gotta eat Turkey...I will get back with ending .....



Always good to hear your experience brother. Hope you had a good thanksgiving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 25, 2022)

He left us with a fuxkin' cliff hanger 😆😆
I've said it before Ben needs his own Docudrama series....millions on Netflix...FUXKIN MILLIONS I SAY!!!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 25, 2022)

My bad...


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 25, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> Hey there. TomJ. I apologize for the ridiculously tardy reply to your post. I wouldn't ignore you or anyone purposefully.
> 
> You obviously have a very unique situation....I take that back. You have a great setup that you didn't intentionally put together for the reasons we we were discussing but you were bright enough to recognize that you could exploit/use the situation to your advantage.
> 
> ...


Mmmm you mentioned something about your friend being ok because he did not try to talk his way out, I once asked Rick Wayne (a famous steroid attorney) a question about that, I asked him what's the number one mistake people make regarding AAS and being arrested he told me the mistake people make is not knowing when they are actually considered "under arrest" in the eyes of law enforcement. His response was if you can not walk away under your own power, consider yourself under arrest and that anything you say can and will be used against you. I asked him how can we best protect ourselves he replied "if in contact with LE you must legally provide some means of IDing yourself but beyond that remember this simple sentence "am I under arrest? If not, I would like to leave, if I am, I would like to speak to an attorney.' say NOTHING MORE. period. This will save your ass one day whoever shall read this post. Remember it and it will serve you well.


----------

